# Why is it that only one end of my omelet cooks!?



## MERTON (Jan 21, 2008)

i use an iron skillet. i preheat it. i've tried turning it around on the burner... and what do i get? one end cooked very thoroughly and one... the other end is still a pool of goo.... WHY!?


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you move the eggs in the pan at all?


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the same problem.  Not only do I have to deal with drafty windows and the draft of having to open the front door occasionally but there are drafts that come from the back of the stove where it is connected.  When it gets sub-zero weather, I turn the oven on and preheat it to warm.  It sure helps.  You also have to watch running the hood vent unless it is totally necessary like when you are frying and causing a lot of smoke.  

ALSO THIS IS A GOOD WAY TO FINISH AN OMLET:  
When your omlet starts to set and you have added most of the ingredients, place the skillet in the oven at 325F.  You will have to wrap the handle with 6-8 layers of alum foil if it is not metal.  Check the omlet every 2-3 minutes until it is done.  Add any last minute toppings just as you would if it were on the top of the stove.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice way to finish an omelet, easier than what my wife said:

"I use an omelet pan, and you have to kinda sorta move the egg around as it cooks, kinda moving the cooked egg into the uncooked area forcing the uncooked goo to move to the area that seems to cook the fastest."

As for me, the way I get around this problem is: Let HER cook the omelets. She does get them to turn out nice each and every time, LOL.


----------



## Dodi (Jan 22, 2008)

I had this problem....until my husband find out why, it was because the cooker (stove) was not straight on the floor, now the cooker is level and every think cook all over!

To see if the cooker is level, put a glass container on it, and look at the water

If it not straight, even a little, you will have problem


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 22, 2008)

You know, once I put the stove in it never occured to me that it might be that sensetive, i just did a basic level and left it at that.

Thanks for the info dodi!


----------

